# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Xứ sở chùa vàng- phật ngọc-bangkok – pattaya 5 ngày 4 đêm

## ausviet123

*(Thời gian: 5 ngày – 4 đêm)**Khởi hành**:**NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA* 


*06h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa đoàn ra sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài đáp chuyếnbay *TG 561 (10h35 -* *12h25)* đi Bangkok. Đến sân bay *Suvarnabhumi* , xe và hướng dẫn viên đón và đưa Quý khách đi Thành Phố *Pattaya*, trên đường đi, Đoàn ghé thăm *Trại Hổ (Tiger Zoo)* xem Hổ Mẹ nuôi Lợn Con và xem chương trình biểu diễn đặc biệt giữa Người và Cá Sấu. Tiếp tục hành trình tới Thành Phố Pattaya nhận phòng Khách Sạn và nghỉ ngơi. *Ăn Tối* tại Nhà Hàng địa phương và tự do khám phá Thành Phố nhộn nhịp và quyến rũ về đêm .

*NGÀY 02: PATTAYA  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*

*
Ăn sáng*: Tại Khách Sạn, Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa đoàn ra *Đảo San Hô (Koh Lan Island)*bằng Canô cao tốc, Du Khách có thể tự do khám phá những môn thể thao Miền Biển như : Lướt ván, Bay dù, Lặn biển, Thuyền chuối, ngồi Canô siêu tốc ngắm đảo, Bóng đá bãi biển...(Kinh phí tự túc)*Buổi trưa*: Trở về Khách Sạn ăn cơm và nghỉ ngơi tại Khách Sạn. *Chiều*: Hướng Dẫn Viên và xe VIP đón đoàn tại Khách Sạn đưa đoàn đi tham quan *Vườn Hoa Nhiệt Đới Nong Nooch Garden.* Nơi đây có tất cả các loại cây Miền Nhiệt Đới và các giống Hoa Lan quý hiếm đủ màu sắc trên toàn Thế Giới. Sau đó, Du Khách sẽ được thưởng thức 2 show biểu diễn đặc sắc tại Vườn Hoa, tái hiện lại cuộc Chiến Tranh giữa Miến Điện và Thái Lan và những 
điệu múa Lăm Voong cổ truyền của Thái Lan. Đặc biệt là show biểu diễn Voi với những Chú Voi to lớn và thông minh biết đá bóng, dancing, vẽ tranh một cách khéo léo...Sau đó, Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa Quý Khách trở lại Thành Phố Pattaya tham quan *World Gems Collection* (Trung tâm chế tác vàng bạc đá quý nổi tiếng và lớn nhất Thái Lan), Du khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm. *Ăn tối* tại Nhà Hàng địa phương. Tiếp theo, Hướng Dẫn Viên sẽ đưa Du Khách thưởng thức chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc biệt *Alcaza  Show hoặc Tiffany Show*  do những người Bêđê Nam chuyển giới thành Nữ xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng của Vương Quốc Thái Lan biểu diễn. Về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do tìm hiểu Thế Giới về đêm của Thành Phố.

*NGÀY 03: PATTAYA  - BANGKOK  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*

Ăn sáng: Tại Khách Sạn. Trả phòng Khách Sạn, Hướng Dẫn Viên và xe VIP đón Khách tại Khách Sạn đưa Qúy Khách trở về Thủ Đô  Bangkok. Trên đường đi xe đưa Quý Khách tham quan và mua sắm tại Trung Tâm đặc sản 3 Miền của Vương Quốc Thái Lan *Butterfly Garden.* Nơi đây, có Huyết Yến được lấy về từ Phuket Miền Nam, Mật Ong từ Tam giác vàng Miền Bắc và nhiều sản phẩm đặc trưng của Miền Trung Thái Lan. Đoàn tiếp tục  tới Trung Tâm Bánh Kẹo, Quý Khách có thể tự do mua quà về cho người thân và hành trình về Thủ Đô Bangkok. Trên đường về tham quan *Trung Tâm Nghiên Cứu Rắn Độc.* Đây là một Trung Tâm Y Học Cổ Truyền của Vương Quốc Thái Lan mà người Thái đã nghiên cứu cách đây hơn 100 năm. Chiêm ngưỡng show biều diễn bắt rắn bằng miệng và khai thác nọc độc, nghe bài thuyết trình của Dược Sỹ tại Trung Tâm giới thiệu về những công dụng và tác dụng của loài rắn đối với Y Học và con người. Sau đó, đưa Quý Khách đi mua sắm tại Cửa Hàng bán đồ Da nổi tiếng của du lịch Thái Lan (Leather Factory Outlet)Ăn trưa, chiều xe tiếp tục đưa Quý Khách đi tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Miễn Thuế King Power...Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng địa phương, về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tìm hiểu Thủ Đô Bangkok về đêm

*NGÀY 04: BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*
Ăn sáng tại Khách Sạn, xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa Quý Khách đi tham quan *Chùa Vàng (Wat Traimit)* chiêm ngưỡng điều kỳ diệu của bàn tay con người đã tạo ra một kiệt tác, đó là Tượng Phật bằng Vàng Ròng linh thiêng nặng 5,5 tấn được làm ra cách đây hơn 700 năm, ngày *Kinh Đô* còn ở *Sukhothai*. Sau đó, xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý khách đi tham quan Cung Điện Mùa Hè*Vimanmek* được Vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901 và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kỳ hoàng kim.Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất Thế Giới, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi, pha lê,  đồ vật bằng bạc, đồ sành sứ, đồ cổ. Tại đây, Quý Khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất ... sau đó tiếp tục hành trình tham quan *Safari  World*  Vườn Thú Quốc Gia. Ăn trưa với tiệc Buffe trong Nhà Hàng chứa hơn 1.000 thực khách. Du Khách có thể thưởng thức các Show biểu diễn đặc sắc ngoài trời như Cá Heo, Cao bồi, Sư tử biển và Điệp viên 007 vv..... (tùy thuộc vào thời gian biểu diễn). Đặc biệt, xe và Hướng Dẫn viên sẽ đưa Du Khách tham quan Vườn Thú mở, với nhiều loài thú hoang dã và quý hiếm được nuôi thả trong môi trường bán tự nhiên. Sư tử, Hổ, Linh Dương, Tê giác trắng, Hươu cao cổv.v.v... Sau đó, xe và Hướng Dẫn sẽ đưa Qúy Khách về Trung Tâm Thương Mại lớn nhất của Thủ Đô Bangkok, nơi đây Quý Khách có thể tự do mua sắm tại một trong những Siêu Thị lớn như (Central World, Gayson, Zen, Istan, Big v.v.v…) và ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng địa phương. Về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi và tự do tìm hiểu Thế Giới về đêm của Thành Phố

*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK –HÀ NỘI  ( ĂN SÁNG)*


Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Đoàn tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ ra sân bay, Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Suvarnabhumi đáp chuyến bay TG 564 (17:50 – 19:40) về Việt Nam.  Xe đón Quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa đoàn về trung tâm Hà Nội. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 399$/KHÁCH**(áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)

*
*Bao gồm:* 
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi *Hà Nội – Bangkok – Hà Nội*
+ Thuế sân bay 2 nước.            + Phụ phí xăng dầu + bảo hiểm hàng không. 
+ Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* Quốc Tế 2 người/phòng, nếu lẻ người ngủ phòng 3. 
+ Ăn các bữa theo chương trình. 
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh, đời mới hiện đại. 
+ Phí tham quan thắng cảnh theo suốt chương trình vào cửa 01 lần. 
+ Hướng dẫn viên tiếng việt kinh nghiệm. 
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế mức đền bù 10.000USD/vụ*
Không bao gồm:* 
+ Hộ chiếu, Chi phí cá nhân, giặt là, đồ uống,... 
+ Ngủ phòng đơn, Hành lý quá cước. _ 
+ Tiền Tips cho Hướng Dẫn Viên, lái xe 03USD/người/ngày_*
Ghi chú:*
Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi : 20% giá tour người lớn , ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 2- dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn và ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn.Khi đến đăng ký tour , quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành. Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự các điểm tham quan nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ.

Nếu khách tham gia một trong những điểm sau, sẽ phát sinh thêm phí:

Trung tâm Đá quý: 20USD/KháchVườn Bướm:20USD/KháchTrại Rắn: 20USD/KháchCửa hàng Đồ da: 20USD/Khách

*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:* 
*Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Dịch Vụ Du lịch Úc Việt*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở:* Số nhà 68, tổ 1, Đường 32, xã Phú Diễn, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
*VPGD:* P201, tòa nhà Stekland, số nhà 70, ngõ 165, Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
*Tel:*(+84-4) 379 59203  - Fax :Frown: +84-4) 379 59204
*Hotline:* 0919000913/ 0912992913
*Website*: http://dulichucviet.com.vn/
*Email:* info@dulichucviet.com.vn / info@ausviettours.com

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Có những lưu ý gì khi đi Thái lan không bạn?

----------


## vietnamtour

> Có những lưu ý gì khi đi Thái lan không bạn?


*1. Thủ tục nhập cảnh và hải quan
*
- Việt Nam Airline có đường bay thẳng đến sân bay Suvarnabhumi từ năm 2006. Sân bay Suvarnabhumi cách khoảng 25 km từ trung tâm thành phố Băng Cốc.

- Thái Lan là một trong các nước đã ký kết hiệp định miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu phổ thông, hộ chiếu công vụ và hộ chiếu ngoại giao 30 ngày, khi đến Thái Lan bạn không cần xin trước thị thực.
Người nhập cảnh chú ý, nên có thái độ hợp tác với cơ quan xuất nhập cảnh nước sở tại. Họ có quyền từ chối nhập cảnh nếu bạn không hợp tác, cho dù bạn đầy đủ giấy tờ nhập cảnh.

- Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 baht tiền Thái Lan.

- Các quy định về Thuế & Tiền tệ Du khách được phép mang vào Thái hàng miễn thuế gồm 200 điếu thuốc lá và một lít rượu vang hay rượu mạnh. Các loại vũ khí, ma tuý, v.v đều bị cấm nhập tuyệt đối. Séc du lịch và hối phiếu ngoại tệ được đem vào Thái Lan nhưng phải khai báo lượng tiền mặt trên 10,000 Baht khi đến và mỗi người không được phép mang lượng tiền mặt trên 50,000 Baht ra khỏi Thái.

*2. Xuất Cảnh ở Thái Lan
*
Khi quay về, bạn xuất trình tờ khai cùng với hộ chiếu. Nhân viên hải quan sẽ đóng dấu xác nhận ngày về vào hộ chiếu, vào phần tờ khai này và trả lại toàn bộ cho bạn.

Các loại đồ cổ và tượng Phật là hàng thật cần có giấy phép xuất cảnh.

Mỗi người không được phép mang lượng tiền mặt trên 50,000 Baht ra khỏi Thái.

*3.Một số điều cần lưu ý khi đến đất nước này.*
_Nên:_

 - Nên tỏ thái độ kính trọng đối với nhà vua, nữ hoàng và hoàng gia Thái Lan vì đó là những người mà người Thái rất tôn sùng.Người Thái sáng sớm và chiều tối thường đọc kinh để tỏ lòng tôn kính đức vua của họ. Nếu có mặt khi người Thái đọc kinh, du khách cần phải có thái độ nghiêm túc theo họ.
- Nên ăn mặc lịch sự và gọn gàng ở những nơi linh thiêng như chùa chiền, nhà thờ, tượng phật...Nam phải mặc quần áo trang trọng, không mặc quần soọc và không mang dép lê; Nữ ăn mặc kín đáo lịch sự, không mặc váy ngắn, quần áo mỏng, áo không cánh tay, quần bó, dép không quai hậu... Nếu vi phạm những qui định này sẽ không được vào tham quan.
- Nghiêm túc thực hiện đúng yêu cầu cùa người hướng dẫn đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên về giờ giấc. Tuân thủ sự hướng dẫn của người dẫn đoàn, không nên tách riêng tại các điểm tham quan. Nếu cần tách đoàn vì việc riêng phải báo cho trưởng đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên địa phương, hoặc người đi trước biết.
- Cầm theo card địa chỉ của khách sạn để gọi taxi / xe tuk tuk.
- Bồi dưỡng 20 Baht/vali (tương đương 7.000 VND) cho người mang hành lý của khách sạn khi nhận/ trả phòng khách sạn.
- Hầu hết các khách sạn ở Thái Lan không trang bị kem đánh răng, bàn chải đánh răng, dép đi trong phòng. Vì vậy, đến Thái Lan, du khách phải tự chuẩn bị những vật dụng này.
*Không nên:*
- Không nên mang giày dép vào bên trong những nơi có hình ảnh Đức phật.
- Không nên leo trèo lên bất kỳ tượng Phật nào.
- Không nên mặc quần áo thuộc loại "mát mẻ" hay trang điểm quá nặng nề ở những nơi thờ cúng.
- Nếu bạn là phụ nữ, không nên chạm vào người của nhà sư. Nếu một người phụ nữ muốn đưa vật gì đó cho nhà sư, họ phải đưa một người đàn ông.
- Không nên chạm vào đầu của một người nào đó hay dùng chân để chạm vào người họ hay bất kỳ một vật gì vì người Thái cho rằng "đầu" là bộ phận quý giá nhất trong cơ thể người.
- Không nên biểu lộ tình cảm nam nữ ở những nơi công cộng.
- Không nên bỏ tàn thuốc hoặc kẹo cao su ra những nơi công cộng.
- Người Thái quan niệm chân bao giờ cũng là phần bẩn nhất nên khi ngồi khách tránh để chân lên bàn. Không được dùng chân để chỉ vật gì hay chạm vào thân thể người khác vì điều này bị xem là thô lỗ. Khi ngồi tréo chân nhất thiết không được để chân hướng về phía ai đó, đặc biệt là tượng Phật hay ảnh vua. Trước khi bước vào nhà người Thái, du khách phải bỏ giày dép ra.

*4. những cụm từ Thái đơn giản cho bạn*

Tất nhiên bạn đang đi cùng hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam và hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan cũng sử dụng tiếng Việt. Nhưng bạn có nghĩ rằng một vài cụm từ Thái Lan đơn giản nào đó như những câu chào hỏi chẳng hạn, sẽ tạo một ấn tượng tốt đẹp với những người bạn gặp.

Bạn hãy thử những cụm từ đơn giản sau đây nhé:

Tiếng Thái                            Tiếng Việt có nghĩa là
Sa-wa-dee............................... Xin chào
Sa-wa-dee krup........................Xin chào (nếu bạn là nam)
Sa-wa-dee kaa.........................Xin chào (nếu bạn là nữ)
Chai....................................... ..Có, vâng
Mai........................................... Không
Khun........................................ Ông, bà, cô
Sabai dee reu?.........................Bạn khỏe không?
Sabai dee................................ Khỏe
Kop koon................................. Cảm ơn
Mai pen rai............................... Không có gì đâu
Phoot Thai mai dai...................Tôi không nói được tiếng Thái
Mai kao chai.............................Tôi không hiểu
Kao chai mai?...........................Bạn có hiểu không?
Tai ruup dai mai?......................Tôi có thể chụp một bức ảnh chứ?
Hong nam yoo tee nai?.............Nhà vệ sinh ở đâu vậy?
Chan cha pai............................ Tôi đang đi...
Chan mai pai............................ Tôi sẽ không đi...
Prot khap cha cha......................Xin lái xe chậm chậm một chút.
Ra wang................................. ...Hãy cẩn thận
Liao khwa................................ ..Rẽ phải
Liao sai...................................... Rẽ trái
Khap trong pai.......................... .Đi thẳng
Cha cha..................................... Chậm lại
Yut............................................. Dừng lại
Nee tao rai?.............................. .Cái này bao nhiêu tiền vậy?
Nee arai?................................. ..Cái này là cái gì?
Paeng maag.............................. Ôi mắc quá
Lo ra kha dai mai?......................Có giảm giá không vậy?
Ho hai duai................................ Vui lòng gói nó lại giúp nhé.
Gep taang................................. Tính tiền nhé
Prot phut cha cha.......................Vui lòng nói chầm chậm một chút
Di mak...................................... .Tốt lắm
Mai di......................................... Không tốt
La gon....................................... Tạm biệt
Laew phob gan mai....................Hẹn gặp lại
Kor thoad................................... Xin lỗi


*5. Tiền TIP*
Mặc dù tiền tip không phải bắt buộc cũng không phải thông dụng lắm nhưng những người phục vụ bạn sẽ rất vui và tôn trọng bạn nếu bạn thưởng cho họ một ít tiền nào đó lúc chia tay.

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái Lan là đồng baht (1 USD đổi được khoảng 38-40 baht). Bạn nên đổi tiền tại các quầy đổi tiền an toàn và nhờ hướng dẫn viên người Thái đổi giúp, không nên tự động đổi tiền tại nơi công cộng rất dễ bị thiệt.

Hối phiếu tiền tệ và các loại Séc du lịch thông dụng đều có thể dễ dàng đổi thành tiền mặt tại các khách sạn, cửa hàng du lịch, tất cả các ngân hàng cấp tỉnh, các trung tâm thương mại và các quầy đổi tiền. Séc du lịch dễ đổi nhất tại các ngân hàng (bạn cần xuất trình hộ chiếu). Tỷ giá hối đoái tại các ngân hàng và các điểm đổi tiền được ủy quyền cao hơn so với tỷ giá tại các khách sạn và cửa hàng bách hóa tổng hợp.

Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 baht tiền Thái Lan.

*6.Điện Thoại*
Hiện tại tất cá các số điện thoại (cho các cuộc điện thoại nội vùng và đường dài trong nước) đều có 9 chữ số.

Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế tới Thái Lan, thêm 66 và bỏ số 0 ở đầu.
Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế từ Thái Lan, trước tiên quay 001 + Mã nước + Mã vùng + số điện thoại.



*7. Phép xã giao*

Chào người Thái theo kiểu hai tay chắp trước ngực, đầu hơi cúi xuống. Khi bước vào nhà phải bỏ giày dép ra, tránh dẫm lên ngưỡng cửa vì người Thái quan niệm thần linh cư ngụ ngay ngưỡng cửa.

Người Thái kiêng đụng chạm vào đầu người khác, bạn không nên xoa đầu trẻ em, hay là vỗ vai người khác. Không tỳ cánh tay lên lưng ghế đang ngồi, vỗ vai, lưng hay chỉ tay vào người khác. Người Thái cho rằng đó là những cử chỉ xúc phạm. Không nên bức xúc hay tức giận khi giao tiếp với người dân nơi đây.

*8. Vật dụng mang theo*
_a.    Áo quần_
•    Một điều không kém quan trọng khi đi du lịch: Quý khách phải quan tâm đến giày dép mang theo, nên mang theo giầy nhẹ, đế bằng và kín chân để tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi đi bộ.
_b.    Thức ăn & thuốc_
•    Nếu cần thiết xin vui lòng mang đồ khô, không mang trái cây tươi hoặc thức ăn có mùi gây khó chịu cho những người khác chủng tộc.
•    Nên trang bị túi thuốc cá nhân gồm các loại thuốc đặc trị cho bệnh của Quý khách.
_c.    Tiền_ 
Không mang hơn US$7,000 và quá 15.000.000 đồng ra khỏi nước Việt Nam. Nếu Quý khách cần xài nhiều nên mang theo các loại thẻ tín dụng như: Master Card,Visa Card, ANZ, JCB, VCB,ACB...
_d.    Hành lý_
Ngoài hành lý gởi (tối đa 20kg, quá cước phải đóng thuế theo hãng hàng không), Quý khách được mang hành lý xách tay (tối đa 7kg và kích cỡ theo quy định hãng máy bay). Xin vui lòng thêm một bộ quần áo cùng vật dụng cần thiết vào hành lý xách tay đề phòng khi thất lạc hành lý ký gởi thì Quý khách....

du lich thai lan

----------

